# Do No-Go Zones exist in Europe



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

I recall a debate about No-Go zones. I recall Wez, E and the Drunken Rat all saying that this was fake news, made up by Conservatives to create fear.

Did you guys hear what Angela Merkel just said? If not, read on...

https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/925727/Angela-Merkel-Germany-latest-news-no-go-zone-reality-refugee-crisis


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I recall a debate about No-Go zones. I recall Wez, E and the Drunken Rat all saying that this was fake news, made up by Conservatives to create fear.
> 
> Did you guys hear what Angela Merkel just said? If not, read on...
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/925727/Angela-Merkel-Germany-latest-news-no-go-zone-reality-refugee-crisis


Did you actually listen (or watch the translation)? 

Sucker.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you actually listen (or watch the translation)?
> 
> Sucker.


You did? Already?You really are a speed reader. A bad one, but better bad then not at all, right?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you actually listen (or watch the translation)?
> 
> Sucker.


“It means for example that there cannot be any no-go areas, that there cannot be areas where people are afraid to go - but such places are a reality."

Not sure how to interpret that? Hmmm..


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> “It means for example that there cannot be any no-go areas, that there cannot be areas where people are afraid to go - but such places are a reality."
> 
> Not sure how to interpret that? Hmmm..


There is a difference between areas where people are afraid to go and areas where the police won't go, which was the topic of the previous discussion you seem to  have misstated.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> There is a difference between areas where people are afraid to go and areas where the police won't go, which was the topic of the previous discussion you seem to  have misstated.







Like I previously posted... you suck a lot.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Like I previously posted... you suck a lot.


Just because I regularly make you look uninformed and/or dishonest?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Just because I regularly make you look uninformed and/or dishonest?


Sorry Magoo... just because you can't wrap your brain around something doesn't mean it's fake. But I understand... you keep thinking back to the good old days where this didn't exist.  Your longing for those days is admirable but you need to deal with reality.   You also might want to try another web browser other then AskJeeves. You might get better results..


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry Magoo... just because you can't wrap your brain around something doesn't mean it's fake. But I understand... you keep thinking back to the good old days where this didn't exist.  Your longing for those days is admirable but you need to deal with reality.   You also might want to try another web browser other then AskJeeves. You might get better results..


q.e.d.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Keep trying, especially if it makes you feel better.

But the truth will never change...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I recall a debate about No-Go zones. I recall Wez, E and the Drunken Rat all saying that this was fake news, made up by Conservatives to create fear.
> 
> Did you guys hear what Angela Merkel just said? If not, read on...
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/925727/Angela-Merkel-Germany-latest-news-no-go-zone-reality-refugee-crisis


Hell yes they do, it doesn't fit the liberal globalist thing so, they will never admit the reality of their refugees, third world animals that we don't need here.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I recall a debate about No-Go zones. I recall Wez, E and the Drunken Rat all saying that this was fake news, made up by Conservatives to create fear.
> 
> Did you guys hear what Angela Merkel just said? If not, read on...
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/925727/Angela-Merkel-Germany-latest-news-no-go-zone-reality-refugee-crisis




*Merkel is PURE Evil to do this to her Country.....that's all I can compare her to...*
*Until a migrant kicks in her door and attempts to rape her, she will NEVER *
*see the TRUTH.....That's just a fact and it's Sad !*


*Liberals don't believe reality till the Turds on their doorstep.....*
*That simple.*

*Just like the Water crisis I posted about in South Africa and now the countdown is close ( April )....*
*And what does the retarded ANC Marxists do...?*
*280 something vote for taking ALL the White owned land ( Stealing it ) and giving it the indigenous people*
*that do NOT know how to properly " work " the land ....*
*The water crisis is directly due to the financial greed of the current ANC administration, did they do long term *
*planning and create more damns and water storage/Desal plants ....No !*
*They bickered and stole money.....*
*Now South Africa will go the same route as Rhodesia ( Zimbabwe ) which can be directly attributed to*
*Robert Mugabe and his greedy corrupt thugs....*
*Rhodesia ... the bread basket of Africa is now a TRUE Shithole !*
*So will be South Africa due to the current selfish political hacks/crooks in the ANC.*
*This is the direction California is headed unless the current path is not STOPPED and reversed !*
*It is where the United States was headed until the New administration reversed it.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

*And guess who will quietly move in and slowly take over South/Central Africa.....?*

*Anyone want to guess ?*

*China, and when that happens they will be in deep/irreversible shit....*


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Just because I regularly make you look uninformed and/or dishonest?


Lol, MS is an infant and is a liar and fake Christian to boot...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, MS is an infant and is a liar and fake Christian to boot...


Had to sleep on the couch again?


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Had to sleep on the couch again?


Still drinking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Still drinking?


Yep.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, MS is an infant and is a liar and fake Christian to boot...


Like your buddy E you rarely add anything to the discussion at hand.


Keep trying there little man...


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Like your buddy E you rarely add anything to the discussion at hand.
> 
> 
> Keep trying there little man...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


>


How cute. You posted another meme about something you know nothing about...


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How cute. You posted another meme about something you know nothing about...


You're right, I'm not a fake Christian who spends all his time acting the opposite of Jesus...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How cute. You posted another meme about something *else* you know nothing about...


Multi, I hope you don't mind, but I just added the word you forgot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're right, I'm not a fake Christian who spends all his time acting the opposite of Jesus...


How many no-go-zones does your wife tell you she has?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Multi, I hope you don't mind, but I just added the word you forgot.


Your on your way to self awareness. Glad you recognize that there are many things you know nothing about...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're right, I'm not a fake Christian who spends all his time acting the opposite of Jesus...


No. Your just an idiot who acts like an idiot.  Glad we got that sorted out..


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many no-go-zones does your wife tell you she has?


Probably similar to what your Beard has...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beard_(companion)


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, MS is an infant and is a liar and fake Christian to boot...



*How's the " Blue " Porta Potty Wez.......*

*




*


----------

